# NGD Norman



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

An unexpected NGD at that! I happened upon my local pawn shop today and saw a Norman B20 on the wall for $79!!! Turns out it has a headstock repair and it's got a couple of minor dents but after playing it for a bit I just had to grab it! The repair isn't the prettiest but it's solid enough and the guitar plays and sounds great! It looks like it broke at the original join on the headstock as the repair is a very straight line and the finish on the face of the headstock isn't affected at all. Not a bad deal all in all.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Good score... I've got a 1975 B20 that I just refinished with Tru-Oil. I had to shim the neck a bit to get the action down a bit, but I really like it. Good player, nice tone, and it's not worth a lot so I'm not afraid to leave it on the couch so I can grab it any time I want.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

I had, for years, a B20C with a cutaway. Great guitar. Held its own at campfires for many years. Nice score.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats !! What a deal kksjur 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

For $79 how could you resist?


----------



## terry9317 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Wow*

Can someone say Ebay? What a steal m8, good eye!sdsre


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

did you try to talk them down twenty bucks?


----------

